# nVidia onboard-sound, ALSA oder OSS [solved]

## schmidicom

Mich beschäftigt schon lang diese Frage und ich finde keine zufriedenstellende Antwort.

Bei meinem Mainboard ist die Soundkarte ja gleich mit drauf alles von nVidia. Eigentlich klappt alles wunderbar nur manchmal kann es geben das alle tiefen Töne ein dumpfes Rauschen drin haben.

Und nun frage ich mich schon seit längerem ob es besser wäre OSS anstelle von ALSA zu usen da ich dann auch den Treiber von nVidia nehmen könnte anstatt dieses Teil das mit dem Kernel mitgegeben wird? Es soll da ja auch schon vermehrt probs gegeben haben mit dem ALSA Treiber.

Deshalb die Frage:

Was ist hier besser? ALSA oder OSS?Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Jan 24, 2007 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

OSS wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

welche alsa-treiber version benutzt du?

wenn du die im kernel verwendest, kann du die version unter /proc/asound/version nachschauen.

und die ausgabe von lspci für die soundkarte wäre nicht schlecht und die datei /etc/conf.d/alsa

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> da ich dann auch den Treiber von nVidia nehmen könnte anstatt dieses Teil das mit dem Kernel mitgegeben wird

 

nvidia selbst hat die Entwicklung dieses Treibers eingestellt und empfiehlt den ALSA-Treiber zu benutzen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> OSS wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

 

Nicht ganz richtig, OSS/Free gibt es nicht mehr, das kommerzielle OSS wird aber weiterentwickelt. Unter http://www.4front-tech.com/oss.html kann man es mit einer Test-Lizenz (6 Monate gültig) downloaden.

platinumviper

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> OSS wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
> 
> welche alsa-treiber version benutzt du?
> 
> wenn du die im kernel verwendest, kann du die version unter /proc/asound/version nachschauen.
> ...

 

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:07.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40775 (SATA 300 TX2plus) (rev 02)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

01:0a.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

01:0a.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

01:0a.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
```

cat /proc/asound/version

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).
```

cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops?

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

Ich Frage mich einfach ob es mit OSS besser wäre aber wenn man das Kaufen muss lass ich es lieber und bleibe bei ALSA.

Oder hab ich oben etwas falsch gemacht das zwischendurch ein Rauschen bei tiefen Tönen kommt oder ist das bei ALSA mit diesem Treiber Normal.

----------

## firefly

du könntest den 1.0.12 teiber probieren. einfach den alsa-support aus dem kernel entfernen, aber sound-support an sich bleibt drinn. Und dann ein 

```
emerge alsa-drivers
```

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du könntest den 1.0.12 teiber probieren. einfach den alsa-support aus dem kernel entfernen, aber sound-support an sich bleibt drinn. Und dann ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge alsa-drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Tja das ALSA ist nu aus dem Kernel raus aber alsa-drivers bricht bei der kompilierung der Module ab kurz nachdem es jede Menge Fehler ausgab.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

öhm ja, ohne fehlermeldungen können wir dir schlecht helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

```
Emerge für media-sound/alsa-driver gestartet...

Emerge gestartet auf: Sep 30, 2006 22:11:59 

emerge --nospinner --columns --nocolor media-sound/alsa-driver 

(1 von 1) Bereinigung media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

(1 von 1) Kompiliere/Merge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

Calculating dependencies * Determining the location of the kernel source code

* Found kernel source directory:

* /usr/src/linux

* Found sources for kernel version:

* 2.6.17.6

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.11-powermac.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.11-kernel-2.6.17.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Converting alsa-driver-1.0.11/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/usr/src/linux --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=all --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.17.6

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc-Version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... yes

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... yes

checking for firmware loader... yes

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.17.6/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... yes

checking for processor type... k8

checking for i386 machine type... default

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for SMP... no

checking for Video device support in kernel... yes

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... yes

checking for pci_dev_present... yes

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for video_get_drvdata... yes

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes

checking for new pci_save_state... yes

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver version... 1.0.11

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes

checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... yes

checking for HPET support... yes

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... yes

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for PC-Speaker hook... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... no

checking for PCMCIA module support... no

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... yes

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... all

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating utils/alsasound

config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix

config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

fi

cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

include/version.h -> include/sound/version.h

make dep

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c

patching file info.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 123 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 135 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 145 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 176 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 474 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 510 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 937 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 986 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c

patching file pcm_native.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 345 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2803 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2823 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 2876 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 2903 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 2994 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 3013 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 3032 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 3065 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 3098 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 3131 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 3160 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 3181 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 3199 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 3219 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 3231 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 3263 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #19 succeeded at 3327 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #20 succeeded at 3354 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #21 succeeded at 3395 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #22 succeeded at 3530 (offset 58 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c

patching file control.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1259 (offset 42 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c

patching file hwdep.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 308 (offset 5 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c

patching file init.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 265 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c

patching file rawmidi.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1297 (offset 30 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1380 with fuzz 1 (offset 30 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c

patching file sound.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 185 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 285 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 327 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 422 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 450 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 474 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 575 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c

patching file timer.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1018 with fuzz 1 (offset 23 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1935 (offset 144 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1980 with fuzz 2 (offset 135 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c

patching file memalloc.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c

patching file misc.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2043 (offset -55 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2093 (offset -55 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2215 with fuzz 2 (offset -53 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2402 (offset -51 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 2531 (offset -51 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c

patching file seq.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c

patching file seq_clientmgr.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2207 (offset 66 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2546 with fuzz 1 (offset 77 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c

patching file seq_memory.c

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/oss/seq_oss.c

patching file seq_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 189 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 223 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 328 (offset -6 lines).

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other'

copying file alsa-kernel/i2c/other/tea575x-tuner.c

patching file tea575x-tuner.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c

patching file mpu401.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 295 (offset 48 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c

patching file opl3_lib.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 429 (offset -4 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/sb'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/sb'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/wavefront'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/wavefront'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth/emux'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth/emux'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c

patching file bt87x.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 813 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 951 (offset 3 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c

patching file intel8x0.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 41 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 728 (offset -21 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 739 (offset -21 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 3028 (offset 215 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c

patching file ad1889.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c

patching file maestro3.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ac97'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c

patching file ac97_codec.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 34 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1774 (offset -39 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1808 (offset -38 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c

patching file ac97_bus.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ac97'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/echoaudio'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/echoaudio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/emu10k1'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/emu10k1'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/hda'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c

patching file hda_codec.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 224 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 308 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 334 (offset 2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/hda'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/korg1212'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/korg1212'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/riptide'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c

patching file riptide.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/riptide'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/trident'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/trident'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ymfpci'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ymfpci'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/usb'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c

patching file usbaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c

patching file usbmidi.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 224 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 342 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1308 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 1647 (offset -2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c

patching file usbmixer.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1674 (offset 25 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1723 (offset 25 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1744 (offset 25 lines).

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/usb/usx2y'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c

patching file usbusx2yaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/usb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11 O=/usr/src/linux modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17.6'

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/hwdep.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/memalloc.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/sgbuf.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/memory_wrapper.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm_native.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm_timer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm_misc.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/pcm_memory.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/rawmidi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/rtctimer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/timer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/sound.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/init.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/memory.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/info.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/control.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/misc.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/device.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/isadma.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/sound_oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/info_oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/wrappers.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/misc_driver.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/mixer_oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/pcm_oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/pcm_plugin.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/io.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/copy.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/linear.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/mulaw.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/route.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/rate.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_device.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_dummy.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_instr.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_midi_emul.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_midi_event.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_midi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_virmidi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_lock.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_clientmgr.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_memory.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_queue.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_fifo.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_prioq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_timer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_system.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_ports.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/seq_info.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_fm.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_gf1.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_iw.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_simple.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-gf1.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-simple.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-iw.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_init.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_timer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_ioctl.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_event.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_rw.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_midi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_readq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_writeq.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-dummy.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-hwdep.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-timer.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-rtctimer.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-pcm.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-page-alloc.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-rawmidi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/aloop.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/dummy.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mtpav.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/portman2x4.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/serial-u16550.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/serialmidi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/virmidi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_seq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_midi.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_drums.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/opl3_oss.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/opl4_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/opl4_mixer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/opl4_proc.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/opl4_seq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/opl4_synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/yrw801.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_core.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_hwdep.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_pcm.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_mixer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_cmd.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/vx_uer.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-serialmidi.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-aloop.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-portman2x4.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-dummy.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-virmidi.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/snd-mtpav.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/cs8427.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/i2c.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/tea6330t.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/ak4114.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/ak4xxx-adda.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/tea575x-tuner.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/snd-tea575x-tuner.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/snd-tea6330t.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/snd-i2c.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/i2c/snd-cs8427.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/adlib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/als100.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/azt2320.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cmi8330.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/dt019x.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es18xx.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/opl3sa2.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/sgalaxy.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/sscape.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1816a/ad1816a.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1816a/ad1816a_lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1816a/snd-ad1816a.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848/ad1848_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848/ad1848.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/cs4231_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/cs4231.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/cs4232.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/cs4236_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/cs4236.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688/es1688_lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688/es1688.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688/snd-es1688.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_main.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_io.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_irq.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_timer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_mem.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_mem_proc.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_dram.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_dma.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_volume.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_pcm.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_mixer.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_uart.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_reset.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_synth.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_sample.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_simple.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gus_instr.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gusclassic.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gusextreme.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/gusmax.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/interwave-stb.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/interwave.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-gusclassic.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-gusextreme.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-gusmax.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-interwave-stb.o

LD [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/gus/snd-interwave.o

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd.o

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd.c: In function `snd_msnd_init_queue':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd.c:134: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_writew«

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.o

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:117: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:117: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:117: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:117: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:119: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:119: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:119: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:119: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c: In function `snd_msnd_play_reset_queue':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:166: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_writew«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c: In function `snd_msnd_DARQ':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:313: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_readw«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c: In function `snd_msnd_init_sma':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:623: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_memset_io«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:670: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_writel«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c: In function `upload_dsp_code':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:720: Warnung: implizite Deklaration der Funktion »isa_memcpy_toio«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1539: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1539: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1539: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1539: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1540: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1540: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1540: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1540: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1541: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1541: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1541: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1541: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1542: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1542: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1542: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1542: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1543: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1543: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1543: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1543: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1545: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1545: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1545: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1545: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1546: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1546: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1546: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1546: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1547: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1547: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1547: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1547: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1548: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1548: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1548: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1548: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1549: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1549: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1549: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1549: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1550: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1550: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1550: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1550: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1551: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1551: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1551: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1551: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1552: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1552: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1552: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1552: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1553: Fehler: Syntaxfehler vor Zeichenkettenkonstante

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1553: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »MODULE_PARM«

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1553: Warnung: Funktionsdeklaration ist kein Prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1553: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.o] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd] Fehler 2

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17.6'

make: *** [compile] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 937: Called src_compile

alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 109: Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

... done!
```

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm ja, ohne fehlermeldungen können wir dir schlecht helfen 

 

Ich denke mal das es das ist was du wolltest.   :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

jo  :Wink:  und das problem läßt sich durch das setzen der env-var ALSA_CARDS in der make.conf lösen.

Denn das problem hier ist, das alsa-driver ohne gesetzten ALSA_CARDS alle treiber installieren möchte, aber bei dir, wahrscheinlich auf grund fehlender unterstützung im kernel, die treiber für ISA karten nicht übersetzen kann.

setze ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0" in der make.conf und versuche es noch einmal.

----------

## schmidicom

```
Emerge für --noconfmem media-sound/alsa-driver gestartet...

Emerge gestartet auf: Oct 01, 2006 08:40:10 

emerge --nospinner --columns --nocolor --noconfmem media-sound/alsa-driver 

(1 von 1) Bereinigung media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

Calculating dependencies * Determining the location of the kernel source code

* Found kernel source directory:

* /usr/src/linux

* Found sources for kernel version:

* 2.6.17.6

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.11-powermac.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Applying alsa-driver-1.0.11-kernel-2.6.17.patch ...

[ ok ]

* Converting alsa-driver-1.0.11/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/usr/src/linux --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=snd-intel8x0 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.17.6

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc-Version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... yes

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... yes

checking for firmware loader... yes

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.17.6/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... yes

checking for processor type... k8

checking for i386 machine type... default

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for SMP... no

checking for Video device support in kernel... yes

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... yes

checking for pci_dev_present... yes

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for video_get_drvdata... yes

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes

checking for new pci_save_state... yes

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver version... 1.0.11

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes

checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... yes

checking for HPET support... yes

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... yes

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for PC-Speaker hook... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... no

checking for PCMCIA module support... no

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... yes

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard snd-intel8x0

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 937: Called src_compile

alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 97: Called econf '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/usr/src/linux' '--with-isapnp=yes' '--with-sequencer=yes' '--with-cards=snd-intel8x0'

ebuild.sh, line 540: Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 to /

* alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ... [ ok ]

* alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ... [ ok ]

* alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ... [ ok ]

* alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ... [ ok ]

* alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2 ;-) ... [ ok ]

(1 von 1) Kompiliere/Merge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

Fertig.
```

----------

## schmidicom

Leider bricht er immernoch ab es ist zwar kleiner aber denoch klapt es nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

OK es geht nun, habe selbst herausgefunden das man

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

setzetn muss und nicht mit einem snd vorne dran.   :Laughing: 

----------

## schmidicom

Neues Problem der ALSA dienst läst sich nicht starten nach alsaconf.

```
sslinux ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                                                            [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

sslinux ~ #
```

Was nun?

----------

## firefly

kann es sein, das du auf gcc-4.x umgestellt hast und vergessen den kernel auch mit gcc-4.x zu übersetzen?

Allgemein gesagt der kernel und die module müssen mit der selben version von gcc übersetzt werden.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich hab auf meinem System gcc 4.1.1

Aber das schon länger und um das ALSA zeug aus dem kernel raus zu nehmen musste ich ihn ja vollständig neu machen mit allen Modulen.

Also sollte es daran ja wohl nicht liegen oder?

----------

## firefly

nur diese fehlermeldung sagt etwas anderes:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

 

die Fehlereldung bedeutet, dasß das modul mit einem anderen gcc version übersetzt wurde als das modul.

Hast du eventuell nach dem neuerstellen vergessen den kernel nach boot zu kopieren und dann neuzustarten?

----------

## franzf

1) Config sichern

2) 

```
cd /usrc/src/linux

make mrproper
```

// oder besser

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources-<version>

rm -rf /usr/src/linux-<meine_sourcen>

emerge gentoo-sources-<version>
```

3) Mit der alten config (oder komplett von vorne neu konfiguriert  :Wink: ) ein

```
make && make modules_install
```

über die komplett sauberen Kernel-Sourcen laufen lassen

4) (gegebenenfalls /boot mounten)

arch/<HOST>/boot/bzimage nach /boot kopieren

(gegebenenfalls grub.conf anpassen)

5) Alsa mergen

Eigentlich sollte es jetzt klappen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schmidicom

Naja wenn ich schon die Kernel-Source neu saugen muss kann ich ja auch gleich ein Kernel-Update machen.   :Wink: 

Aber das wird ne weile dauern.

----------

## franzf

Und: heute kam neues alsa-lib in den Portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?alsa-lib-1.0.13

Evtl. kannste dann gleich das nehmen (ist im Testing-Zweig)

----------

## schmidicom

So hab es nun drauf alsa-drivers, aber mit emerge ging es einfach nicht musste es manuell vom Internet saugen und installieren. KA warum, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch egal.

Also einiges geht nun, habe kein rauschen bei CD Wiedergabe und MIDI über timidity++. Jedoch MP3 und Wave ist immer noch nicht in Ordnung. Auch OGG wird nicht sauber abgespielt allerdings nur beim ersten mal. Bei Videos gibt es kein Problem.

Blickt da noch einer durch, ich nicht.   :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Also einiges geht nun, habe kein rauschen bei CD Wiedergabe und MIDI über timidity++. Jedoch MP3 und Wave ist immer noch nicht in Ordnung. Auch OGG wird nicht sauber abgespielt allerdings nur beim ersten mal. Bei Videos gibt es kein Problem. 

 

Ich glaube kaum, dass das Problem hier auf Treiberebene zu suchen ist. Welches Programm benutzt du denn zum Abspielen?

----------

## schmidicom

Uh da hab ich schon viele in verschiedene Programme in verschiedenen Situationen versucht.

Zum einen mpg123 ohne X mit X, VLC, Noatun....

Das Ergebnis ist immer das selbe. Ich bin eben zum Schluss gekommen das es ein Treiber prob sein könnte weil selbst der KDE seinen Startsound beim ersten mal nicht richtig hin bekommt und der Treiber ja auch nicht wirklich für nForce gedacht ist sondern für Intel. Obwohl da wahrscheinlich kein großer unterschied vorhanden ist.

Und inzwischen gehen mir allmählich die Ideen aus was ich sonst noch versuchen könnte deshalb dachte ich auch noch daran es mit OSS zu versuchen aber wenn man das nun nicht mehr bekommt außer wenn man dafür zahlt bleibe ich lieber weiterhin bei ALSA.

----------

## schmidicom

Eine Sache am Rande ich benutze ein Cambridge SoundWorks 2.1 Boxen-System. Also zwei Boxen und ein Subwoofer.

http://www.cambridgesoundworks.com/store/category.cgi?category=mul_speakers&item=c1swzzzzz

Ich bezweifle zwar das es daran liegt da Win damit keine Probleme hatte. Aber ihr habt da vermutlich mehr Ahnung.   :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

1. Du hast wohl die Editfunktion des Forums noch nicht entdeckt! Du musst nicht jedesmal einen neuen Post schreiben, änder einfach den letzten wenn noch keiner geantwortet hat. Zumindest in den Fällen in denen es sich um das gleiche Thema handelt.

2. Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche dubiosen CFLAGS gesetzt?

3. Ich habe mir wegen dem blöden nForce2 Soundchip damals für 15  ne Creative Soundblaster mit Hardware Mixing gekauft.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Ich habe mir wegen dem blöden nForce2 Soundchip damals für 15 � ne Creative Soundblaster mit Hardware Mixing gekauft.

 

Dito. Hab mir ne Audigy2 Value geholt. Kann ich eigentlich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Mein onboard nforce2 benutze ich trotzdem noch, weil ac3-passthrough mit der audigy nicht funktionieren will (kann sein, dass es inzwischen gefixt ist, habs ewig nicht mehr probiert).

----------

## schmidicom

Das ist der inhalt meiner make.conf und somit auch meiner CFLAGS. Ich weis ich könnte sie für mein System noch etwas besser einstellen es gibt ja im Internet (glaub auf wiki gentoo) eine Liste mit optimalen Einstellungen für verschiedene CPU's.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GCC="-march=i686 -O2"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="de en"

USE="gif jpeg mng png tiff mp3 vorbis arts gtk sdl truetype alsa cups spell scanner acpi apm bluetooth usb fbcon scanner doc cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread mime opengl ftp hal win32codecs nls unicode kde wxwindows zeroconf X samba pam nptl nptlonly udev madwifi amrr multicall irmc"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

Habe nun aber endlich die Lösung gefunden.   :Smile: 

Ihr werden nicht glauben was an der schlechten soundqualität schuld war.

Ich habe alle Regeler im Mixer auf die volle und nur den Master auf die halbe Lautstärke eingestellt, was zu einer übersteuerung des Ausgangssignal führte. 'Klatsch die Hand auf die Stirn

"Mann bin ich dämlich!" Waren meine ersten Worte.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nun was soll's jetzt ist alles was den Sound angeht wieder in bester Ordnung.

----------

